# 2005 Canadian M3 Pricing--- and NO ZCS pkg!



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Yep, no ZCS pkg on the M3 for 2005 in Canada. My guess is that BMW Canada will add it to the last model year E46M3. Bastards! No upgrade justification for me. Bring on the E90M3.

2005 M3 Coupe MSRP$: $73,950.00 Cost: $67,295.00

SEQUENTIAL MANUAL GEARBOX 4,900.00 4,460.00 
NAVIGATION PACKAGE 2,900.00 2,640.00 
6-DISC CD CHANGER 795.00 720.00 
REAR AIRBAGS 450.00 410.00 
ELECTRIC REAR SUNSHADE 325.00 295.00 
SKI BAG 230.00 210.00 
ADJUSTABLE SEAT WIDTH W/LUMBAR 1,100.00 1,000.00 
REAR PARK DISTANCE CONTROL 450.00 410.00 
TELEPHONE & BMW ASSIST PREPARATION 1,100.00 1,000.00 
TELEPHONE PREWIRE 150.00 150.00 
ALUMINUM SHADOW TRIM 450.00 410.00 
HIGH-GLOSS SHADOW LINE 795.00 720.00 
WHEELS: 19" X 8.0J FRONT/19" X 9.5J REAR 2,400.00 2,185.00


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

While there is a rumor that the ZCS package will go away or morph it may simply be that until the ordering system is prepared to process the ZCS option later in October or early November (for December production) you won't see any mention of it anywhere. It's certainly not on the BMW web site car configurator nor do the dealers have any information (other than the teaser they already got). The dealers have received a color chip for Interlagos Blue which is to be a ZCS-only color on the M3.



JPinTO said:


> Yep, no ZCS pkg on the M3 for 2005 in Canada. My guess is that BMW Canada will add it to the last model year E46M3. Bastards! No upgrade justification for me. Bring on the E90M3.
> 
> 2005 M3 Coupe MSRP$: $73,950.00 Cost: $67,295.00
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

///M Rakete said:


> ...it may simply be that until the ordering system is prepared to process the ZCS option later in October or early November (for December production) you won't see any mention of it anywhere.


Correct. It won't be available until 12/04 so there is no need to advertise it publicly now.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

JP just hold out a bit longer... it should be a configurable option as the others have stated above.

Unless you have some straight-from-BMWCA information. :eeps:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Good point... I still bet that Canada won't get it.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Did you Canucks get the ZHP option? I'd expect the ZCS to be deployed in the same markets.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

WE got the ZHP in 2004. But we had a "M sport Pkg" available in 2003 which consisted of the the aero pkg & suspension.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Mr. E said:


> Did you Canucks get the ZHP option? I'd expect the ZCS to be deployed in the same markets.


AFAIK the use of "Zxx" to denote an option package is exclusively for North America. The "ZHP" was only made available in US/Canada, so it's unlikely anyone else will see the Clubsport package. More's the pity; it's a much better deal than the $40,000 premium asked for the CSL.


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Remember that the M sport was available as a 2002 model in the fall of 2001 in the coupe.Maybe you are referring to the sedan.
I think that Canada will definitely be getting the Clubsport M3 if the US is getting it.I also think that at this point in time it is better anyway to wait for the E90 M3 unless you are someone out there that does not currently own a E46 M3.


JPinTO said:


> WE got the ZHP in 2004. But we had a "M sport Pkg" available in 2003 which consisted of the the aero pkg & suspension.


----------



## zerofighter (Aug 23, 2003)

You have to remember that BMW USA gets their stuff before us up in the north. They get their stuff first, then it is sent to us. That's why we may not see the 1series up here in Canada. If BMW USA doesn't want it, we probably will not get it. For example, look at zhp, we got it a few months later then the US, samething with the e60 (I think). But who knows, we got the 320, and M-sport while they didn't. Keep nagging your dealer or call BMWNA :dunno: Hopes this helps a bit.

edit: Doesn't the US have the e60 525 already? Where as we don't.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Shades said:


> I also think that at this point in time it is better anyway to wait for the E90 M3 unless you are someone out there that does not currently own a E46 M3.


I'm thinking the same thing. The E90 sedans are out next year this time, so the coupes will be out the following year. This ZCS is BMW's typical spicing up of the end of model lineup to prevent sales from drying up. Unlike some of the other bungled models, it doesn't look the the E90M3 will be hopeless ugly, so it should be worth the wait.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

zerofighter said:


> You have to remember that BMW USA gets their stuff before us up in the north. They get their stuff first, then it is sent to us. That's why we may not see the 1series up here in Canada. If BMW USA doesn't want it, we probably will not get it. For example, look at zhp, we got it a few months later then the US, samething with the e60 (I think). But who knows, we got the 320, and M-sport while they didn't. Keep nagging your dealer or call BMWNA :dunno: Hopes this helps a bit.
> 
> edit: Doesn't the US have the e60 525 already? Where as we don't.


BMWNA and BMW Canada are separate entities. That's why we get special models and not so special ones (320i).


----------

